# Search problems



## yellagirl730 (Dec 21, 2008)

What is going with search?  I put in 2009 inauguration and came up with everything under the son, nothing about the inauguration.


----------



## alexstin (Dec 21, 2008)

Same problem I'm having.....


----------



## PatTodd (Dec 21, 2008)

me too...........


----------



## HairQueen (Dec 21, 2008)

yup me too..


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 21, 2008)

To add to that, so the mods know, when I do a search for threads that I've posted in, I come up with threads from about a week ago...nothing recent.

Thanks.


----------



## Cincysweetie (Dec 21, 2008)

I am having a lot of search problems to.  When I type in words that I KNOW are in posts to try to pull up the post, I either get nothing or threads that were started years ago.


----------



## Vinyl (Dec 21, 2008)

Yep, having search problems here as well. For one I can't search only thread titles, and the posts are taking awhile to show up (posts from a few days ago still won't show up until tomorrow.)


----------



## new-life (Dec 21, 2008)

bump, im having search problems also


----------



## ellennicole (Dec 21, 2008)

Yep... not only that, but I've been getting forums from 2003 and older only.


----------



## beverly (Dec 21, 2008)

we are working on it - thanks


----------



## vnaps (Dec 22, 2008)

co signing on everything thats been said....

miss the search feature


----------



## Mena (Dec 22, 2008)

yea mine isnt working either


----------



## VirtuousGal (Dec 22, 2008)

bingo bango


----------



## Newtogrow (Dec 22, 2008)

Nothing that I type for a search comes up! Everything but what I'm looking for, even the key words are not in the topics or the titles. I only search titles and I'm coming up blank.


----------



## clarity2008 (Dec 22, 2008)

B U M P I N G, because I am having all of the listed issues and I need to find some info!!!!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Dec 23, 2008)

beverly said:


> we are working on it - thanks


 
Thanks Bev. I thought I was doing something wrong


----------



## ladytq (Dec 23, 2008)

Would love to search again, thanks beverly!


----------



## madamdot (Dec 27, 2008)

any news on the search functions?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 27, 2008)

madamdot said:


> any news on the search functions?


Yeah...Anything?


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Dec 27, 2008)

Seems to be stuck on 12/17/08 and 4/7/08 weird.


----------

